

First inkjet-printed graphene computer circuit is transparent, flexible - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/106599-first-inkjet-printed-graphene-computer-circuit-is-transparent-flexible

======
weaksauce
Why do websites do this to iPad users? the first page is only readable if you
scroll to the left a bit, but you have to hold it there because if you let go
it snaps back to unreadable. changing to the next page is hard too because it
takes a full swipe from right to left. That's only when the page does not
crash to the main screen first because of heavy JavaScript usage.

I ask website creators, what does a feature add over not adding it? In this
case the only added thing is frustration.

~~~
ThaddeusQuay2
Try this. [http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/106599-first-inkjet-
print...](http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/106599-first-inkjet-printed-
graphene-computer-circuit-is-transparent-flexible?print)

~~~
weaksauce
Thanks, but this is what I get from that: <http://imgur.com/tDt6m>

I just don't understand why some sites "enhance" mobile browsing like this and
make the experience worse off than just looking at the normal page. The iPad
has an excellent browser.

And, also for the record, clicking the gear at the bottom and pressing "view
desktop version" does exactly nothing other than disappointing me again.

~~~
ThaddeusQuay2
I like the "idea" of tablets, especially as represented by the iPad, but I
don't have one, and this is one of the reasons. Maybe the reality of the iPad3
will be the first to get me excited enough to buy into the vision.

~~~
weaksauce
For just lounging in bed and going to the bathroom, the iPad is amazing.
Instapaper and the web browser are quite great.

Edit. Also, email consumption on it is really good too; not great for long
replies though.

